
Fancy Dorms Aren't the Main Reason Tuition Is Skyrocketing - teslacar
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/fancy-dorms-arent-the-main-reason-tuition-is-skyrocketing/?nate
======
rsln-s
tl;dr

"The overarching message is that there is no single cause of the tuition boom.
The reason for rising costs differs based on the type of institution and the
state it’s in, and even varies over time."

